# NREMT-I 85 Recert



## mdcross (Jan 15, 2010)

Hello, I live in North Texas and I am looking for a refresher course for EMT-I. I have found a few Paramedic refresher courses but no EMT-I refreshers that are close to Gainesville Texas (Oklahoma/Texas border). Is there such a thing as a refresher course online that will satisfy my NR requirements? Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated.


----------

